# Possibly infertile Eggs



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Need your help here...I was observing one of my piranha's today and it appeared to be going to the bathroom but it was much larger and different than I've seen before. Once it came off I looked at it and it split up into very thin clear film like disks. No sign of the orangish color thats to be said in fertile eggs but not sure if they're even eggs at all. Need your input.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Post a pic


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's a few pics


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Another...sorry not such great pics


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

There were a lot more but that was the closest to the front of the tank.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

poop?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Just never seen it look like this before. Damn Bobme you're becoming the next post whore.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Just never seen it look like this before. Damn Bobme you're becoming the next post whore.


 doh, oh well, thanks.
did you feed them some thing diffrent?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

it doesn't really look like anything other than waste from those images to me either...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't figure but I'd never seen it look like that before...I haven't fed them anything different other than a large tinfoil barb.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

im not sure, i still think its fish waste.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

ahhh, its you again.







JK...either way I did my tank maintenence today and they're no longer.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> ahhh, its you again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 as in what? water change and stuff? and what do you meen by they are no longer? as in the waste is no longer? or the poop is no longer then it was?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You're speaking in riddles grasshopper. I did a water change/gravel cleaning so whatever it was went down the drain.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to husbandry


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Atypical fish feces (poop).


----------

